# ShopNotes Planer Sled



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I know, I know, this has nothing to do with a router but,,,,,,,,,,,,
I just finished the planer sled showcased in Shopnotes issue 138. (The last one.)
Since I had enough cutoffs and scrap pieces of hickory and poplar, I used that and only had to purchase the hardboard, tee-nuts, and 5 nylon screws.. So, not counting the value of my cutoffs, I have about $25.00 invested in this.
Now if I can find some affordable lumber, I can start making something.

￼


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That turned out nice. Thanks for sharing.
Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, Roger.

I have seen them used at the Mens Shed for really thin strips...


----------



## TexasGoldilocks (May 16, 2011)

Please Pardon my ignorance..,..That jig looks interesting and intricate and difficult;what's it for? Ain't nothin' "plain" about it! Thanks for sharing(I guess I don't come here often enough).


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Roger.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tom, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Now I feel stupid.. whats it for, how is it used? Pretty cool looking though.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great job on the planer sled!!

The use is to provide support to rough lumber running through a planer without first face jointing the other side. The adjustable cross pieces can be raised or lowered to provide support so that the planer can flatten one side, then remove from the sled, flip the board and plane the other side parallel. 

earl


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

truckerdad said:


> Please Pardon my ignorance..,..That jig looks interesting and intricate and difficult;what's it for? Ain't nothin' "plain" about it! Thanks for sharing(I guess I don't come here often enough).


Here is a scan from ShopNotes. I couldn't explain it myself. And, remember, there are NO stupid questions.:no:


----------



## jcayer (Aug 22, 2014)

truckerdad said:


> Please Pardon my ignorance..,..That jig looks interesting and intricate and difficult;what's it for? Ain't nothin' "plain" about it! Thanks for sharing(I guess I don't come here often enough).


Here a simpler version (not as versatile tho...)
Planer sled

You shure did a nice job Roger !
Shop Notes #137


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Roger.
> 
> I have seen them used at the Mens Shed for really thin strips...


Thank you James. But,What's the Mens Shed??


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mens Sheds...


Strathfield Men's Shed


----------



## rsumme (Oct 6, 2011)

This sled looks like a very useful substitute for a wide jointer. How long is it practical to make it?

How much have you used it?


----------



## rsumme (Oct 6, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link James. 
That Mens Shed looks to be a good thing available for all Aussies. Too bad there's nothing like that around here.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

rsumme said:


> This sled looks like a very useful substitute for a wide jointer. How long is it practical to make it?
> 
> How much have you used it?


I'm not sure there would be a limit to the length if you have a way to support it on both the infeed and outfeed sides. 48" maximum seems to be a good length for most needs though. A longer warped/twisted board would actually benefit being cut into shorter lengths before the flattening process anyways.
Can't answer question #2. I just finished it and now need to get the lumber for my next project.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Ahhh... after watching the attached videos on how to flatten a board. I understand. My experience has been that if I end up with a warped board, it ends up as one of my small projects.


----------



## A. C. (Mar 10, 2014)

How flat is it? It looks pretty stiff. but how hard was it to get it flat? When you lay a level across the top, can any light be seen between the bottom of the level and any of the supports? If you have a feeler gauge, what's the thickest leaf you can fit between any one of the supports and the level? How stiff is it? Do the ends sag at all if you support it only in the middle two feet (about the extent of a portable planer's support)?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A. C. said:


> How flat is it? It looks pretty stiff. but how hard was it to get it flat? When you lay a level across the top, can any light be seen between the bottom of the level and any of the supports? If you have a feeler gauge, what's the thickest leaf you can fit between any one of the supports and the level? How stiff is it? Do the ends sag at all if you support it only in the middle two feet (about the extent of a portable planer's support)?


That's a lot of questions for a newcomer!


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome Tom and keep the questions coming!


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

A. C. said:


> How flat is it? It looks pretty stiff. but how hard was it to get it flat? When you lay a level across the top, can any light be seen between the bottom of the level and any of the supports? If you have a feeler gauge, what's the thickest leaf you can fit between any one of the supports and the level? How stiff is it? Do the ends sag at all if you support it only in the middle two feet (about the extent of a portable planer's support)?


The base is actually a torsion box. It is totally flat and stiff. No twisting, sagging, drooping, or bending. I have checked with a straightedge and, no light gets under it.
As far as the supports, they sit flat on the base but are adjustable to compensate for any warp or twist in the workpiece. Since that is how they work, I don't see an advantage to having them level across the top. Although, mine are when in the down, or, starting position.
One other benefit of this sled is that after sliding the levelers off, you can clamp the sled to the planer tables, and use it to plane thin stock too.
It is not apparent in the pics but, I waxed both top and bottom as well as the planer tables to insure easy use for either application.
Oh, by the way, WELCOME to the friendliest forum on the web.


----------



## jamminjack317 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey there
I built one of these myself a while back. I haven't used it too much, but when I needed it to straighten out a board it worked like a charm.
It is one of those jigs that you don;t use everyday, but when you need it, its the only way to go.


----------

